# Any tips- ryanair with kids.



## tina4 (8 Mar 2009)

This will be my first time traveling with ryanair. 
There is 2 adults and 4 kids. Should i have booked priority
is there realy a chance we could be seperated. Any tips or is that a stupid question!
Thanks.


----------



## venice (8 Mar 2009)

I usually book priority for pease of mind but its not really neccassary. Last year about half the plane were priority but I suspect that it may be less this year. If you have children people will generally move to accommadate you...


----------



## samanthajane (8 Mar 2009)

i travel with 2 kids all the time never book priority, and most of the time people will move so we can sit together but not all of the time. on a few occassion my kids 6 & 9 have had to sit on their own. Not that i'm complaining peace and quiet for an hour lol 

But i sincerly apologise to anyone that has had to endure a flight with either of my children between dublin and gatwick.


----------



## moneygrower (8 Mar 2009)

Good chance you will be separated if it's a full flight. Happened to us both ways going to Malta. Ryanair is the only airline that goes there from Dublin. Had baby on my knee next to a guy hogging the arm rest. Not so good!


----------



## extopia (8 Mar 2009)

Not great for him either...

By the way, what happens when everyone on the plane has priority boarding? You have to hand it to Ryanair: they saw how unassigned seating caused everyone to start queueing an hour before the flight was called, and found an obvious way to make a few quid out of it.


----------



## Bronte (9 Mar 2009)

We travel frequently as a family on Ryanair.  I refuse to pay extra for priority.  Most people will move to let families sit together particularly as most people don't want to sit beside kids.  The only time it can really be a problem is if it's a packed flights.  Last time I flew the 6 year old had to sit separately in an aisle seat opposite me but at that age they know how to behave.  If we travel without kids we always move for families.  

Extopia - in relation to priority, there are only a certain number allowed.


----------



## tosullivan (9 Mar 2009)

Book 1 adult and 2 kids on priority and the other adult & 2 kids not on priority.  That way the priority ticket holders can keep seats when they get on.  You've a prty of 6 so just put the eldest 2 on the priority.
You will have to make 2 separate bookings.

I did that for this year and it saved us a few quid.


----------



## TheShark (9 Mar 2009)

Its also easier to get seated together if you enter by the rear stairs , most opt for the front stairs so there are usually empty seats towards the rear.


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Mar 2009)

Priority is meaningless, most people have it. In my experience its pot luck if you end up together. Personally I wouldn't use RyanAir when flying with older relatives or younger kids. Its just adds stress I'll pay to avoid. If it was older kids, or just adults then RyanAir would be fine.


----------



## annette mac (9 Mar 2009)

Personally I refuse to book priority on principle and have always wondered what would happen if no one did, I had my answer recently on a flight back from Tampere in Finland where no one joined the priority queue and everyone took seats and waited patiently and in relative comfort until boarding was announced - people then hung back to allow families with small children to board first - it was the most civilised experience I've ever had at a Ryanair gate and in all honesty I can't see it being repeated, the Finns are a very civilised people!  If I were the OP I would pay priority for one adult and the youngest child and that adult could reserve seats for the others.


----------



## Bonafide (9 Mar 2009)

Any time I ever flew beyond the UK with Ryanair they ask for families to board first, is this still the practice?

Maybe this is only because any time I flew beyond the UK was for summer holidays and half the plane were families?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

Bonafide said:


> Any time I ever flew beyond the UK with Ryanair they ask for families to board first, is this still the practice?


 
Not unless they have paid for priority.


----------



## sam h (9 Mar 2009)

Priority ends up being abit expensive, but it probably depends on the ages of your kids....if they are infants/toddlers, then I'd probably book priority (even for 1 adult & 1 child).  mine are 7-10, I get all the bags & stand in the queue (usually only have to do this about 10-15mins before they board.  Kids sit on seats readin or playing, I sit on the bags & call them over whne boarding starts.  We've always managed to sit togeather


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

Try and get there early and sit beside the gate. Let the other adult with you jump up and stand while the rest of you sit and wait!


----------



## Bonafide (9 Mar 2009)

How much is priority boarding per person per flight?


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

I think it costs €5, hopefully someone can confirm


----------



## Samantha (10 Mar 2009)

I do think it is a waste of money priority boarding especially when you have young children. You cannot have a two years old sitting next to strangers, the hostess will have to find a seat next to you. it is common sense so no point to pay the extra fees.
When they are older, why not if you want all to be seating together but even with priority boarding it is not a guarantee you will be all together so for me it is a waste of money priority boarding


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Mar 2009)

And just before they board, one of the kids will need to go to the loo and when you get back the plane will be have boarded anyway.


----------



## oopsbuddy (10 Mar 2009)

Not-so-fond memories flooding back of being herded like cattle in Italy last year, waiting to board a Ryanair flight to come home. Stifling heat, no air-con, everyone crushed together at the bottom of a stairwell waiting for the doors to be opened so we could get outside and breathe again! Many of the priority boarders could not physically get through the crowd to get to the doors first, so had to wait and board with the crowd. A complete waste of money, and I for one would gladly pay more to fly with any other carrier the next time!


----------



## Paulone (10 Mar 2009)

Having flown with four different carriers and a child varying in age from 4-weeks to a year and a bit, they're all basically the same, tho with a young child I have to say I was very pleasantly surprised by EasyJet out of Belfast Intl.

The main difference with Ryanair seems to be the seat scramble, so I suppose if there was way to ensure you get seated together then that's a good thing.

Ryanair flights seem to have fewer empty seats and people carry on much more due to the baggage costs, so if you're carrying a lot of hand baggage expect to hunt for overhead bin-space. If you're late to the gate, expect to deposit the various members of the family in a number of centre seats scattered from front to back in the plane. The cabin crew aren't interested where you sit so if you want to get someone to move, its a DIY job.

I read here how many people are giving out about Ryanair but, if you do it exactly according to their rules, it is cheaper.

Trouble is that it can be difficult doing it exactly according to their rules, which are getting stricter, especially with younger children.

If you think you need anything more than their most basic package, then that's when the fees start and it's no longer as cheap or convenient as it looks.


----------



## moe1013 (19 Mar 2009)

Interesting post on the Finland experience. Notice how in the UK and Ireland we have become like animals when flying on Ryanair, fine if you're a healthy, fit person, nightmare if you are not. My poor Grandmother gets an awful time on her flights and we always have stress with the kids.

Before people moan about it being our choice bear in mind Ryanair have successfully driven off other more civilised airlines with competition (Shannon anyone?) Personally I hate the way people end up behaving, given the choice I'll fly with anyone before MOL. 

What price your dignity? 10 euro?


----------



## Sumatra (19 Mar 2009)

Personaly I wouldn't put my child a few rows away next to a stranger.  Also in the event of an emergency would such a person take responsibility for getting your child off the aircraft? I'd imagine in such a situation there would be a scramble with parents running against the exiting flow blocking the isles trying to get to their children?  Priority boarding doesn't guarantee you'll be seated together so it's not worth paying for. There are about 189 seats on a 737-800 so unless you arrive late at the gate the chances of being seated together are pretty high and I find people are realising a scrum for the aircraft really isn't necessary and those that do make a fool of themselves.


----------

